# Circle D 2011...



## Shelb1uk (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey all...

First Circle D Meet of 2011 :0) xxx 1st Feb 2011 x x x click here -> 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5991109793#!/event.php?eid=167749466595158

x x x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2010)

Link doesn't seem to be working Shelley. I get this a lot with FB events - is it just me? Same happens when I try to follow the links from my email too, it says the page you requested wasnot found 

Is there something special about diabetes at the end of Jan, beginning of Feb? There's stuff going on all over the place!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 15, 2010)

o thats weird!!!

Heres the link to the Circle D group http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=5991109793 just click on the event link on the wall 

Well observed Northe  and yes seems to be lots going on around that time hehehehheeh!!! x x x


----------

